# Need Advice on Components for a Turbo GA



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

I've decided to make my own turbo kit. I can do all of the welding and custom machine work using my friend's shop. I just need to get some opinions on the following parts. Will they work/ won't they work/ they're crap. That sort of thing.

Turbo:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7909066539&category=33742

BOV:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7908561054&category=33742

Turbo Timer:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33742&item=7909282228&rd=1

Intercooler I asked about previously:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33742&item=7908596744&rd=1

There aren't a lot of places in Utah to buy the stuff for a turbo kit and I think $4000 is a little much for my budget. Plus I'm only looking for around 150-200 whp tops. Just enough to make the car fun to drive.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

saving money? screw the turbo timer... you don't need it. just take it easy the last mile home and run the car for about 10-20 seconds... thats it.


----------



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

good advice on the turbo timer. What about the rest?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

they look like they function properly. function together on a GA? no. get a BOV that recircs if you want it to run smooth.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

get a BOV off a 1st generation DSM......do NOT get one from a second generation.....plus u can get these BOV's cheap from forum members on a DSM forum and even ebay


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

also, what do u plan on using for the manifold and downpipe?


----------



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

A protech manifold and a custom downpipe. I may even be able to get a custom manifold made for cheap ($30). Then I just need to figure out what other big items I might need.


----------



## NismoPlsr (Jan 15, 2004)

deff dont get that BOV, my friend purchased one and the holes are about 1/4" big, it mounts to a 1" pipe, and total size it about 4" tall. It cannot flow enough air even for the 6 psi my friend is running on his cavalier.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

exhaust?
oil lines? 
water lines?
ecu?


----------



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

What about this one???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7909515369&category=33742

One of the junkyards has one in town for $15.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^that will work


----------



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

For the ECU I'm going to get JWT to reprogram my current ECU. 2.5" exhaust, still trying to decide on vendor. Water and oil lines will likely be stainless steel but still trying to find out what's available in town or on the internet.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

mrbill said:


> A protech manifold and a custom downpipe. I may even be able to get a custom manifold made for cheap ($30). Then I just need to figure out what other big items I might need.



if you can get a decent one made for 30.00 have them make two and ill give you 100.00 for the extra one.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Im going to sell my old custom manifold, that i never finished.. with a flange/gasket for a T25.. it still requires some mock-up.. but, its pulse designed.. when i get it back, ill take pics


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Im going to sell my old custom manifold, that i never finished.. with a flange/gasket for a T25.. it still requires some mock-up.. but, its pulse designed.. when i get it back, ill take pics


how much and when?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

mrbill said:


> For the ECU I'm going to get JWT to reprogram my current ECU. 2.5" exhaust, still trying to decide on vendor. Water and oil lines will likely be stainless steel but still trying to find out what's available in town or on the internet.


www.jgycustoms.com has some nice oil and water line kits that are reasonibly priced for quality parts. Turbo is OK but if they are getting more than $250 just get a T25 from a DE-T. They also provide no warranty which kinda sucks considering it appears to be a new/rebuilt unit. The DSM BOV is great for the $$$, you can get used 370cc injectors for about $100-$150 depending on condition. That IC will work good. 

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

Also getting a new walbro fuel pump for the injectors.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you don't need a walbro for such a low buck small hp setup. save money remember???


----------



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

sorry, thought about that after the post. I'm just a little bit anxious to get everything bought and I forgot to stick to my list. Just trying to make sure I don't forget something and have to wait another couple of weeks to get more parts. It's impossible to find a good complete list of the parts you need to turbo a GA. After searching this forum I found a couple of partial lists but haven't found a complete one yet. I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

one area to exempt from the cost savings rule is fuel management... so either get a JWT ecu or a SAFC if you know what you're doing. don't go for any of those extra fuel injector low buck smurf ninja toys... they suck.


----------



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

If I can find an SAFC for a decent price then I'm going to do that. If not, then I may just spend the money for a JWT ECU. It's kind of tough when the wife is controlling the budget for my turbo buildup. I get a turbo, she gets a new lawn and fence.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well if that's the case... tell her to pick out a real nice lawn and fence! 

go with the jwt ecu, its great, you get great mpg too!


----------



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

LOL. Tried that already. Tried to tell her she could get a gazebo and everything. Obviously it didn't work. I'm still looking for a used SAFC on this forum and on the [email protected] forum. They're impossible to find on ebay. More than likely I'll be getting the JWT and then tell her she can have her lawn furniture.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Remember, with going through JWT for ecu reprogramming you get more than just fuel management. You get stuff like higher rev limiter... there's more just cant name it off the top of my head.

Mitch


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

also, the JWT ecu is a bolt on......once its in, its ready to go. Thats not the case for the SAFC, u ned to have that mofo tuned and it is a PITA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sentra97gxe said:


> Remember, with going through JWT for ecu reprogramming you get more than just fuel management. You get stuff like higher rev limiter... there's more just cant name it off the top of my head.
> 
> Mitch



no more top speed limiter, remaps fuel curves, timing, and can have programs made for different MAF's, fuel injectors, etc


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow... this has been kind of a fun thread to read. It looks almost like this guy will have a half decent turbo setup for around $1200 dollars. I had kind of an odd thought though. What would happen if you stuck the turbo under the car and had it connected to a HS header with some kind of conversion fitting? I don't have any experience with turbos, but I think it would be kind of cool to have both the HS header and a turbo, and it would be hidden under the car somewhere.

Oh, and by the way... it's nice to hear from a fellow utah dweller.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

stevja1 said:


> What would happen if you stuck the turbo under the car and had it connected to a HS header with some kind of conversion fitting? I don't have any experience with turbos, but I think it would be kind of cool to have both the HS header and a turbo, and it would be hidden under the car somewhere.
> 
> Oh, and by the way... it's nice to hear from a fellow utah dweller.


lots of lag, need to design a sump system for the lubrication, turbo is sitting somewhere it can easily be damaged, intercooler piping will be like spagetti causing more lag... probably a few more negatives... no positives other than people can't see it....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> lots of lag, need to design a sump system for the lubrication, turbo is sitting somewhere it can easily be damaged, intercooler piping will be like spagetti causing more lag... probably a few more negatives... no positives other than people can't see it....


Header will crack like a biatch.....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

wes said:


> Header will crack like a biatch.....


that too!


----------

